

Ask HN: why do I have to sign into 30 accounts to update my address when moving? - olegious

I moved, so now I have to go through all my key accounts (banks, credit cards, student loans, etc.) to update my address.  Why?<p>If Mint can get all my financial data in one place, why can't I update my address from one tool?  I checked Yodlee, but they seem to only provide APIs for transactional data, not account address.<p>Am I missing something?
======
kevinconroy
There is already a system in place for this - it's called the United States
Postal Service.

When you fill out a change of address card, it goes into the National Change
of Address (NCOA) database. Many companies, from "junk mail" all the way up to
your mortgage company, subscribe to services that routinely update their
databases with NCOA data.

It can take two to six months for the NCOA stuff to filter all the way through
the system, though, so even if you do fill out a change of address card, be
sure to contact any company or organization whose correspondence you must get
in a timely manner (e.g. mortgage, rent, bills, etc).

Still, for the truly lazy who don't mind a late fee or two, they will find you
(for the most part).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Change_Of_Address>

------
gobengo
I hate to be 'that guy', but this is why there are so many passionate
advocates of federated identity systems where I can own my identity
information in a single spot. The web services I use should be listening for a
webhook when I change my address.

Unfortunately, the current standards efforts for such things are extremely
fragmented. I think the best option out there is webfinger and something
simple speaking PuSH-JSON

------
gyardley
About to go through this myself.

It sounds like a classic chicken-and-egg problem - companies won't integrate
with an address-changing tool if no one's using it and no one will use an
address-changing tool that doesn't integrate with many companies.

That's aside from the 'how does this service profitably sustain itself' issue
and the privacy concerns already mentioned here.

~~~
olegious
I would gladly pay a one time fee of $50 plus a yearly maintenance fee to
update my addresses en masse when the need arises.

This wouldn't support an entire company but could generate a healthy income
for an individual or a small dev group.

~~~
001sky
This sounds like an easy Linked-In product offer. Provided they don't sell-you
out.

But if you are paying them, that's good incentive for real privacy.

------
lutusp
> I moved, so now I have to go through all my key accounts (banks, credit
> cards, student loans, etc.) to update my address. Why?

Well, try thinking a bit more deeply. Imagine a system where you only have to
visit one site, log in, and change all your personal connections with a few
keystrokes -- billing, bank accounts, credit cards, address, personal
identity. Very convenient!

Now what happens if someone guesses (or steals) your login and password? They
would have total control over your life -- they would in essence become you,
but without your wish to live a long, peaceful life without being robbed of
everything, even your name.

> Am I missing something?

Yes, you are -- you're missing the wisdom that comes with experience.

Did you know that the U.S. government has three branches? Many people know
this, but far fewer know the reason why -- it's to make it more difficult for
someone to concentrate too much power in their hands. This is actually the
reason, crafted by the founding fathers, to protect against a system where the
exercise of power becomes too easy.

It's the same here -- the fact that you have to visit a dozen sites and spend
hours making petty editorial changes, protects you against identity thieves.

~~~
olegious
I think that's a copout response.

I'm willing to take the risk of having all my information in one place for the
convenience that I receive in return. There can be safeguards put in place to
prevent the nuclear scenario you present. I can think of several:

1\. two-step verification 2\. limits on the amount of accounts that can be
auto-updated at once 3\. notifications of account updates

~~~
lutusp
> I think that's a copout response.

What is? The three branches of government, and the true reason? That's not a
copout, it results from some rather deep thinking by those who suffered under
alternative forms of government.

> I'm willing to take the risk of having all my information in one place for
> the convenience that I receive in return.

Yes, however the topic is not your personal preferences, but which choice has
the greatest risk.

> There can be safeguards put in place to prevent the nuclear scenario you
> present.

"Prevent"? No. They can only decrease the risk.

> 1\. two-step verification

> 2\. limits on the amount of accounts that can be auto-updated at once

> 3\. notifications of account updates

These all fall before a keylogger or a social-engineering attack.

My only reason for posting was because the OP didn't understand why the
present seemingly inefficient system represents an advantage.

~~~
olegious
Please don't imply that I don't know the way the US system of government is
set up and why it was designed that way. I know this subject better than most.

>Yes, however the topic is not your personal preferences, but which choice has
the greatest risk.

But it is a question of my personal preference. If I'm willing to accept the
risks and am willing to pay for this then the option should be available to
me. Or are you saying that a an adult shouldn't be able to make these types of
decisions?

>OP didn't understand why the present seemingly inefficient system represents
an advantage.

But don't you see, the current system isn't an advantage, it is an old and
inefficient way of doing things! There is clearly room for improvement here.

~~~
lutusp
> Please don't imply that I don't know the way the US system of government is
> set up and why it was designed that way. I know this subject better than
> most.

Yes, and on top of that, you really understand contemporary computer security
issues. You've certainly proven that.

>> Yes, however the topic is not your personal preferences, but which choice
has the greatest risk.

> But it is a question of my personal preference.

If it was simply a question of personal preference, you wouldn't have asked
for the advice of others in a public forum.

You can't have it both ways -- you've posted in a public forum, asking for
someone to explain why address changes are difficult. I explained it. Now
you're insisting you're an expert, don't need anyone's advice, and in any
case, it's all a matter of personal preference.

Knock yourself out. But I suspect long-term, your war against reality isn't
going to go very well.

~~~
olegious
>I explained it. Now you're insisting you're an expert, don't need anyone's
advice

I never said that I'm an expert or that I don't need advice. I merely defended
myself against a personal attack by you (accused me of not thinking deeply and
not knowing basic things about the US government structure).

The point of the OP was that I noticed a problem, couldn't find a solution and
wanted to see what thoughts others had on the issue. You came in with a
personal attack and an answer that stopped at the first hurdle- "this would be
difficult to secure." Yes a solution would have to answer a tough security
question, but I don't think this is a hurdle that can't be overcome.

Maybe it is an issue of age, but when I'm encountered with an inefficient
system I prefer to figure out how it can be changed/improved rather than
saying "it is reality, deal with it."

~~~
lutusp
> I merely defended myself against a personal attack by you (accused me of not
> thinking deeply and not knowing basic things about the US government
> structure).

I did nothing of the kind. Both claims are false. Locate where I accused you
of not thinking deeply, or of not knowing the structure of the U.S.
government.

The reasons for the above are legion. First, there is no "you" -- I'm
conversing with a nickname, not a person. You're personally quite immune from
anything I might choose to say to a nickname.

Second, I didn't accuse you of anything. If I say "It's raining today", is it
implicit in my remark that you are ignorant of that fact, and therefore my
having mentioned the rain is an accusation of your ignorance? You need to
think about how you communicate online.

------
OafTobark
Oleg, old problem that I recall a thread or two from the past. Apparently
recall this service exist in another country but hasn't materialized in the
US.

------
codegeek
One of my major pain points. A major reason why I have decided to stop moving
around and settle down at one place. I am serious.

